# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μπατζι ζευγάρωμα.

## petra

Καταρχην χαιρετω ολη την παρεα!Λοιπον εχω 2 παπαγαλακια μπαντζι που εδω κι ενα χρονο περιμενω να δω μωρουλια αλλα τιποτα,εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι ο αρσενικος μου ειναι λιγο ντιντις!η θηλυκια μου ειναι 16 μηνων αλλα τον αρσενικο τον εχω 2 χρονια τον ειχα βρει στο μπαλκονι μου οποτε ουτε ξερω τη ηλικια εχει!Τα εχω σε ενα κλουβακι που οι διαστασεις του ειναι 35επι 30 επι 50.Εδω και σχετικα ενα χρονο υπαρχει μονιμα η ξυλινη φωλια στο κλουβι εξωτερικα και μιας και δεν υπηρχε υποδοχη εκοψα καποια καγκελα.Τα παπαγαλακια μπαινουν στη φωλια ταιζονται παιζουν αν και νομιζω οτι ο αρσενικος φοβαται λιγο τη θηλικια γιατι μολις αυτη αγριεψει παρτον κατω ψαχνει να κρυφτει.Τοθεμα ειναι οτι αυτη την επιασα να στηνεται κνα 2 φορες τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αλλα αυτος στη καρακοσμαρα του!!!!ο χαλινος της θηλυκιας ειναι σχετικα σκουρο καφε αυτη την εποχη.μηπως να αλλαζα θεση στη φωλια?την εχω στο πλαι στο ψηλοτερο σημειο του κλουβιου.Α και μια ερωτηση  κανει να φτιαξω απο κουνελοσυρμα κλουβι για παπαγαλους η δε κανει το κουνελοσυρμα μηπως δε μπορουν να σκαρφαλωνουν?οσοι πιστοι παπαγαλοφιλοι βοηθηστε!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

petra... ελα λαμια 18 ευρω κοινη ζευγαρωστρα !!  :Happy:  απο κλουβι

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δέν αλλάζεις καλύτερα αρσενικο αντι φωλιά??? χα χα
Ελα πλάκα σ κάνω.
Σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η διατροφή τους και ο χώρος που βρίσκεται το κλουβί(φασαρία και τέτοια),παρά το σημείο που είναι η φωλιά.
Όσο για το κλουβί δε θα ενοχληθούν απο το κουνελόσυρμα, στρογγύλο η ορθογώνιο γιατι τους αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν χρησιμοποιόντας το, φρόντισε μόνο να μήν υπάρχουν αιχμηρά σημεία.
Αυτά για την ώρα...

----------


## andreascrete

Βρέ μπάς και έχεις 2 θηλυκά αντί για αρσενικό?

----------


## serafeim

απο κλουβι θα προτινα ορθογωνιο τα στροφφυλα ειναι μη καταληλα για πουλια κατα την γνωμη μου....
επισης επιρεαζονται απ οτο φως της ημερας αν εχει πολυ φως τοτε ζευγαρωνουν ευκολοτερα.... απλα αμα τα σκεπαζες το βραδυ αμα ξυπνας νωρις πρωτου αρχησει και ξημερωνει καλος ωστε να μεγαλωσει η μερα τους αν οχι μην τα σκεπαζεις για λιγο καιρο να δεις... αν δεν βαζεις τιποτα και τωρα προσπαθησε να βαλεις το κλουβι σε αλλο σημειο ποιο φωτεινο και η μιαη 2 πλευρες κολημες στον τοιχο... μετα αστα πανω τους...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

βαλτους αβγο και θα δεις....Το κλουβι αστο ως εχει αλλα σε εσωτερικο χωρο

----------


## petra

καταρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους!και να απαντησω φυσικα!Σεραφειμ καλη τιμη για τη ζευγαρωστρα που μου πες αλλα βγαινει πιο φθηνη η κατασκευη που σκεφτηκα απλα δεν ηξερα αν κανει το κουνελοσυρμα για παπαγαλακια γι αυτο ρωτησα ευχαριστω παντως!φυσικα ορθωγωνιο θα ειναι το κλουβι και με υψος δε σκεφτομουνα κατι σε στρογγυλο.Τωρα οσον αφορα το χωρο που τα εχ το χειμωνα ειναι μεσαμε μια σταθερη θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 23 βαθμους! απο τις 7μιση το πρωι που θα ανοιξω παντζουρι εχουνε φως και μολις σουρουπωνει αναβω το φως και μεχρι τις10 ειναι αναμενο!το κλουβι ειναι ετσι τοποθετημενο ωστε η πλευρα της φωλιας ειναι σε τοιχο και μια πλευρα ακομα επισησς ειναι σε τοιχο το σημειο που βρισκονται δεν εχει ρευματα και δεν ενοχλουντε γενικα αλλα και το καλοκαιρι οταν τα ειχα εξω παλι οι ιδιες πλευρες του κλουβιου σε τοιχο ητανε!Αυγο τα βαζω αρκετα συχνα ειδικα τον τελευταιο μηνα σχεδον καθημερινα αλλαδεν το πλυτρωνε μπορω να πω μονο το ασπραδι τρωνε κροκο καθολου,αυγοτροφη εχω δοκιμασει πολλες φορες δεν την αγγιζουν καν την πετανε ολη εξω!παντως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το ενα ειναι αρσενικο γιατι οχαλινος του ειναι μπλε και η αλλη ποτε καφε και ποτε μπεζ οποτε δε νομιζω οτι τηθεται θεμα περι τουτου αν μπορεσω θα ανεβασω και φωτο να δειτε!τελος παντων γι αυτο αρχισα η καημενη νβα πιστευω οτι ειναι λιγο ντιντις ο τυπος τι αλλο να σκεφτω!

----------


## petra



----------


## petra



----------


## petra

τωρα υπαρχουν και φωτο οπως βλεπετε η κιτρινη ειναι κοριτσακι και ο μπλε το αγορακι δε νομιζω να κανω λαθος!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν θελω να σε στενοχωρησω αλλα οι φωτο δεν φαινονται.....Παντως αν ο μπλε εχει μπλε χαλινο ειναι αρσενικος

----------


## serafeim

ναι οντως ανεβασε τες απο το imageshack ειναι ποιο ευκολο .....  εμενα εκαναν το πρωτο αυγο απο την τριτη μερα αφοτου εφαγαν αυγο... νομιζω ηταν και η αιτια που τα πυρωσε!!!

----------


## pol

Τα παπαγαλακιά που θες να ζευγαρώσεις θα είναι η πρώτη φορά μεταξύ τους ?Τι φώλια χρησιμοποιείς?Και τα δύο μπαίνουν στη φωλιά τους συγχρόνως?

----------


## petra

ναι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τα ζευγαρωνω μεταξυ τους.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ έχεις συνέχεις φώς, νομίζω να μειώσεις τον χρόνο αυτο η μετακινώντας τα σε άλλο χώρο η σκεπάζοντας τα με μια πετσέτα η κάτι, αν υπολογίσεις οτι χειμώνα βραδυάζει απο τις 5 -5 μισι

----------


## petra

θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο δεν εχω να χασω και τιποτα στα οπα οπα τα χω τα ζουζουνια κι ενα αυγουλακι δεν ειδα!!!!!!

----------


## petra



----------


## serafeim

πετρα η φωτογραφια η πρωτη δεν ειανι καλη αναληση αλλα διακρινω μπλε στον χαλινο... μηπως εχεις δυο αρσενικα μωρε? βγαλτο μια απο μπροστα οταν βρεις ευκαιρια....
πες μας τα εξης :
μπαινουν μεσα στην φωλια?
οταν σε βλεπουν μπαινουν μεσα?
οταν δεν εισαι μπαινουν μεσα η το θυληκο επεξεργαζετε την τρυπα της φωλιας?
ο αρσενικος αν μπει το θυληκο τιμεσα τι κανει καθεται απο εξω απο την τρυπα η μπαινει και αυτος?

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ειμαι ο ΠΛΕΟΝ ασχετος... αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι βλεπω δυο αντρακια!
το κιτρινο δεν φαινεται καλα!

----------


## serafeim

ναι μητσ ετσι βλεπω και εγω ισως μας ξεγελαει η αναληση!!! μακαρι!!!

----------


## petra

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/0016wl.jpg/

----------


## petra

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/0013aq.jpg/

----------


## petra

Σεραφειμ ο χαλινος ειναι καφε μπεζ. εδω λεμε οτι η θηλυκια ειναι σαν το ανεκδοτο που η παπαγαλινα λεει ειμαι πολυ ξαναμενη θελεις να κανουμε τρελιτσες. στηνεται λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

κοιτα να πω οτι δεν διακρινω ενα μπλε θα πω ψεματα... αλλα αμα το λες εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τα πουλακια σου....
για πες αυτα που σου εγραψα πριν σε προηγουμενο ποστ να σου πω γιατι εκανα λαθος και εγω!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Zευγαρι εχεις απλα η θυληκια δεν ειναι σε οιστρο .

----------


## pol

Καλησπέρα, το όνομά μου είναι Μιχάλης, ζευγαρώνω παπαγαλάκια μετάξύ τους πολλά χρόνια με πολύ καλό απετέλεσμα αναπαραγωγής.Μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω με την εμπειρία που έχω αποκτήση.Ποστ νούμερο 13 παρακαλώ απάντησε .Τα παπαγαλάκια που έχεις είναι 1 αρσενικό και 1 θυληκό όπως είδα στις φώτο.Τα παπαγαλάκια τα παίρνεις στα χέρια και τα βγάζεις απο το κλουβί τους?΄Εχεις και άλλα κατοικίδια με αυτά?

----------


## petra

καλησπερα Μιχαλη. 1ναι ειναι ενα αρσενικο και ενα θηλυκο αυτα που ειδες στη φωτο. και ειναι μαζι απο το φεβρουαριο.2δεν τα πιανω στα χερια μου τα παπαγαλακια.3 εχω αλλα οχι στον ιδιο χωρο.

----------


## pol

Έχω διαβάσει το θέμα απο την αρχή ,βλέπω οτι θες να ζευγαρώσεις τα παπαγαλάκια. Αυτό που κατάλαβα απο τις λίγες πληροφορίες που λες είναι οτι τα πουλάκια απλα είναι άμαθα, εμπειρία μηδεν.Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο που δεν έχουν ζευγαρώσει καμιά φορά στη ζωή τους μεχρι τώρα.Το παπαγαλάκι είναι έτοιμο προς αναπαραγωγή μετά τον 3 μήνα της ζωής του.Είναι προτιμότερο να έχει αποτυχημένη γέννα σε νεαρή ηλικία απο το να μην έχει καθόλου.Το οτι έχεις την φωλιά μονίμος στο κλουβί τους δεν είναι λάθος,τα πουλιά είναι αντίθετου φύλλου οπως σε είπα και πριν.Συνέχισε να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους  με τον ίδιο ρυθμό που έκανες και της προηγούμενες μέρες.Αυτό που θα φέρει το επυθιμητό αποτέλεσμα για σένα είναι δυο πράγματα.Βάλε το κλουβάκι τους σε ένα σημείο στο οποιό να έχεις πρόσβαση για τάισμα αλλαγή νερού και οτι άλλο κάνεις συνήθως, χωρίς να το μετακινήσεις για κανένα λόγο.( Να μείνει σταθέρο) και το δεύτερο έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή τους.Υποθέτω οτι ταίζεις με σκέτο κεχρί.Το κεχρί ή  παπαγαλίνη είναι η βασική τροφή τους, είναι καλό αλλά δεν είναι αρκετό για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.Καναβούρι + ασπούρι + νίζερ(πολύ μικρο μαύρο σπόρι) + αυγοτροφή +κεχρί(παπαγαλήνη). Ετοιμάζεις ενα μίγμα με αυτές της τροφές σε αναλογία 1/1 π.χ  χρησιμοποίησε την ταίστρα τους για μεζούρα, γεμίζεις  μια ταίστρα απο κάθε τροφή και τα αναμιγνύεις όλα μαζί .Τους δίνεις για 10 μέρες περίπου αυτην την τροφή.Φυσιολογικά σε δυο βδομάδες το θυληκό θα κάνει αβγά.Αυτή την πράξη θα την κάνεις για να βοηθήσει τα πουλιά στο ζευγάρωμά τους.Αυτό το διάστημμα είναι η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής τους.

----------


## petra

Mιχαλη ευχαριστω πολυ για  τη βοηθεια,θα το ξεκινησω απο σημερα κι ευχομαι να βγεις αληθινος!!!Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.

----------


## thomas5

δε φαινονται

----------


## pol

Petra τη νέα απο το ζευγάρωμα , βλέπεις κάποια αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά τους?

----------


## pol

> Zευγαρι εχεις απλα η θυληκια δεν ειναι σε οιστρο .


    Πώς το συμπέρανες οτι δεν είναι σε οίστρο ? απο την φώτο ή απο το χρώμα που έχει στα ρουθούνια?Τα θηλυκά μπάτζι έχουν έντονο καφέ στα ρουθούνια στην περίπτωση που θέλουν(που είναι σε οίστρο για) να ζευγαρώσουν και δεν είναι ζευγάρι (π.χ δεν έχουν ταίρι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).Τα παπαγαλάκια που ζούν σαν ζευγάρι μεταξύ τους και υπάρχει φωλιά διαθέσιμη δεν θα δείς (ίσως λίγες να είναι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις) τα θηλυκά να έχουν αυτό το καφέ χρώμα, και συνεχίζουν την διαδικασία του ζευγαρώματος και αναπαραγωγής φυσιολογικά.Δεν προσπαθώ να σε διορθώσω ,απλα θέλω να μάθω και τις άλλες εκδοχές σε αυτην την περίπτωση.(Χωρίς να υπάρξει παρεξήγηση κ.Παναγιώτη).

----------


## serafeim

μιχαλη πολυ σωστα!!!
το ειχα γραψει αυτο καποτε ....
το ιδιο εχει και η δικη μου θυληκια αλμπινο!!!!
πετρα συνεχησε διατροφη και πες μας!!!

----------


## petra

καλημερα παιδια. προστοπαρον το μονο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι κατι περιεργες κραυγες απο τον αρσενικο. α και κατι αλλο εχουν πεσει με τα μουτρα στη τροφη που μου ειπε ο Μιχαλης.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

σιγα σιγα θα πεσουν και με τα μουτρα στο φικι φικι....Θα δεις σε λιγο καιρο θα εχεις αβγουλακια

----------


## serafeim

μην πας και κοιτας την φωλια συνεχεια γιατι θα τα αγχωσεις...

----------


## petra

Καλησπερα και παλι. Σημερα επιασα τα παπαγαλακια να ταιζονται για πρωτη φορα ενω πιο πριν μονο φιλακια ειχαμε τιποτα αλλο. Και καπια αλλη στιγμη μεσα στη μερα επιασα τον παπαγαλο νατη χτυπαει στο ραμφος πολυ εντονα μετη μυτη του. αλλα δεν ξερω αν σημενει κατι αυτο.

----------


## pol

Καλησπέρα. Αυτό που παρατήρησες στα παπαγαλάκια σου είναι το αποτέλεσμα των τροφών, είναι σε καλό δρόμο ,έχουν μπει στην διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής.Το αρσενικό συμπεριφέρεται έτσι γιατι έφτασε  η ώρα ( γυναίκα θέλω ,τώρα τη θέλω).Να έχεις το νού σου να σταματήσεις την τρόφη και να τους δίνεις ότι έδινες και πριν ή μικρη ποσότητα σε αραία διαστήματα απο αυτό που δίνεις τώρα.Αυτές τις μέρες γίνεται κατάχρηση της τροφής (επειδή υπάρχει λόγος), το αρνητικό είναι ότι είναι πολύ παχυντικιά τροφή.Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα χορήγησης που δίνω εγώ, είναι ανα 3 ημέρες μια κανονική ταίστρα ενός κλουβιού σε 30 παπαγαλάκια.

----------


## serafeim

εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο οπως στα λεει ο μιχαλης... υπομονη... εγω παντος πυστευω στην αρχη οτι τα αγχωσαι η φωλια που πυστευω την εβαλες ποιο νωρις παο οτι επρεπε!!!
σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## petra

ευχαριστω παιδια,για να δουμε!οσο για τη τροφη αυτη 3 μερουλες την εχω στη ταιστρα!

----------


## serafeim

και που να δεις ακομα  :Happy: 
απλα εγω επειδη ειναι πολυ παχηντικη θα εβαζα μια κουταλια της σουπας για καθε πουλι καθε μερα... δηλαδη 2 κουταλιες της σουπας καθε μερα... ετσι δεν θα ειχα προβλημα!!!

----------


## pol

> και που να δεις ακομα 
> απλα εγω επειδη ειναι πολυ παχηντικη θα εβαζα μια κουταλια της σουπας για καθε πουλι καθε μερα... δηλαδη 2 κουταλιες της σουπας καθε μερα... ετσι δεν θα ειχα προβλημα!!!


 Αν αυτό το προτείνεις στην Πέτρα δεν είναι καλό.Θα το κάταλάβει και η ίδια.Αυτές οι τροφές θεωρούνται συμπληρώματα διατροφής και πρέπει να δίνονται πάντα με μέτρο για να έχουμε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## pol

> ευχαριστω παιδια,για να δουμε!οσο για τη τροφη αυτη 3 μερουλες την εχω στη ταιστρα!


 Τί εννοείς ?

----------


## serafeim

> Αν αυτό το προτείνεις στην Πέτρα δεν είναι καλό.Θα το κάταλάβει και η ίδια.Αυτές οι τροφές θεωρούνται συμπληρώματα διατροφής και πρέπει να δίνονται πάντα με μέτρο για να έχουμε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.


κεψου τις θερμιδες που περνουν τα πουλακια απο αυτην την τροφη... και φαντασου σε μια ζευγαρωστρα και μικροτερο κλουβακι απο οτι μας εχει πει... σηγουρα ξερεις καλυτερα αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν γυμναζονται και οτι θα καθονται ολη μερα τωρα που ειναι σε αναπαραγωγη!!!! 
εχεις πολλα παπαγαλακια μαπτζι και σηγουρα ποιο εμπειρος ξερεις τι κανεις...

Φιλικα!!!

----------


## petra

> Τί εννοείς ?


εννοω οτι μεχρι σημερα εχουν 3 μερες που τρωνε απ αυτη τη τροφη να τη βγαλω η να την αφησω?

----------


## pol

Πώς πάει το ζευγάρωμα ? Σε τι φάση είναι τα πουλάκια σου ?

----------


## petra

καλησπερα,αργησα να απαντησω αλλα ειχα τρεχαματα στο θεμα μας τωρα,λοιπον τα ζουζουνια μου εχουν φιλακια περισοτερα απο πριν ταισματα μεταξυ τους ενω πριν δε το χανε αυτο αλλα μεχρι εκει τουλαχιστον δε πηρε κατι αλλο το ματι μου!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

στην φωλια μπαινουν κανονικα ετσι???

----------


## vassilis29

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα δικά μου παπαγαλάκια. Έχω ένα θηλυκό τεσσάρων και ένα αρσενικό περίπου δυόμιση χρόνων. Είναι μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και τους έβαλα φωλιά απο το καλοκαίρι. Η θηλυκιά μπαίνει στη φωλιά ροκανίζει την είσοδο και μέσα τον πάτο, το αρσενικό την ταίζει συνέχεια στο στόμα και τιτιβίζει πολύ. Όμως πέρασαν πάνω απο δυο μήνες και αυγό τίποτα, ούτε να ζευγαρώνουν τα είδα. Από αυτά που διάβασα παραπάνω συμπεραίνω πως κάνω τα εξείς λάθη: την ημέρα έχω το κλουβί στο δωματιο μου ενώ το βράδυ το μετακινώ σε άλλο χώρο και το πρωί ξανά στο δωμάτιο, προφανώς θα πρέπει να το αφήσω σε μια μεριά (λιγο δυσκολο αλλα θα προσπαθησω), πρέπει να τους βάλω κ εγώ αυτό το μείγμα τροφής για να τα βοηθήσω. Θα ξεκινήσω και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## pol

petra ,καλό θα ήτανε να συνεχίζεις να ταίζεις τα παπαγαλάκια  με την τροφή που έδινες πριν απο τη 10-11-11.Υποθέτω το κλουβάκι οτι δεν το έχεις στο πάτωμα(σωστά?).Το θυληκό είναι έγκυος ? Κανονικά σε λίγες μέρες πρέπει να κάνουν το πρώτο τους αυγό(σε 5 ημέρες, αν η όλη διαδικασία έγινε σωστά).Ανέβασε  φώτο με το θυληκό να δω.

----------


## pol

Vassilis29   Άφησε το κλουβί σε ένα μέρος σταθερό, θα έχει αποτέλεσμα.Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι διαφορετικές παραστάσεις που βλέπουν  τα παπαγαλάκια. Το ζευγάρωμα έχει να κάνει με την σταθερή θερμοκρασία στην φωλιά τους(ή οσο γίνεται με ελάχιστες αλλαγές σε αυτήν).Ο ζεστός ή θερμός αέρας πηγαίνει πάνω.Στο ίδιο δωμάτιο υπάρχει διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ανάμεσα στο πάτωμα και στο ταβάνι.Όταν το θυληκό έχει προσαρμοστεί στην θερμοκρασία π.χ. σε ύψος 2μ. και έχει ετοιμαστεί για τα αυγά της είναι μεγάλο λάθος να αλλάξουμε θέση τη φωλιά της.Αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα την αναβολή της γέννας  και την προσαρμογή στην θερμοκρασία του χώρου απο την αρχή.Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει και απο δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο , απο μέσα - έξω κτλ, κτλ .... Το να κάνουμε βόλτες το κλουβί σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής δεν θα έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## petra

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε εγω δεν τη βατεψα ο παπαγαλος δεν τον ειδα να τη βατευει οποτε δε νομιζω να εχουμε εγκυμοσυνη!τωρα το κλουβι το εχω σταθερο σε ενα μερος και οχι κατω αλλα γυρω στο ενα μετρο απ το εδαφος.

----------


## vikitaspaw

δλδ για να καταλαβω...εγω τα κοκατιλ μου τα χω μεσα. Οταν ανοιγω το πρωι να αερισω  , πεφτει 17 βαθμους κ οταν αναβω καλοριφερ φτανει κ 22. Δεν εχουν βεβαια αυγα αλλα αν ειχαν ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## pol

Όταν αλλάζεις τον αέρα στο δωμάτιο με τα πουλιά είναι πολύ καλό,δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με την φωλιά τους. 5 βαθμοί κελσίου είναι μεγάλη διαφορά στη φωλιά τους.

----------


## vassilis29

ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές παιδιά, το κλουβί το έχω στο πάτωμα, να το αφήσω εκεί τώρα ή θα΄ταν καλύτερα να το βάλω πάνω σε ένα τραπεζάκι?Πετρα, καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια, εύχομαι να χεις σύντομα αυγουλάκιααααα...... Αντε να δω και τα δικά μου τα "ανεπρόκοπα" τι θα κάνουν  ::  ::  :Icon Rolleyes: !

----------


## pol

> ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές παιδιά, το κλουβί το έχω στο πάτωμα, να το αφήσω εκεί τώρα ή θα΄ταν καλύτερα να το βάλω πάνω σε ένα τραπεζάκι?Πετρα, καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια, εύχομαι να χεις σύντομα αυγουλάκιααααα...... Αντε να δω και τα δικά μου τα "ανεπρόκοπα" τι θα κάνουν !


Καλύτερα είναι να μην βρίσκεται στο πάτωμα το κλουβί.

----------


## petra

καλημερα,αυγουλακια δεν ειδα ακομα!μηπως τελικα δεν προκειτε να δω ποτε να το παρω αποφαση?

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Πετρα!!! Να κανω μια ερωτηση???? γιατι δεν περιμενεις την ανοιξη???

----------


## petra

καλημερα δημητρη και καλο μηνα.ορε και μεχρι το 2040 να περιμενω δεν βλεπω προκοπη απο αυτον τον παιδαρο.

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα χα


 Σταματα βρε να τον βγαζεις ντιντο τον καημενο!!!! θελει τις καταλληλες συνθηκες για να αναψουν τα αιματα... ενταξει οχι κερακια και τετοια... αλλα ηλιος ζεστη και τετοια θα του ανεβασουν την λιμπιντο.

----------

